# Help NREMt stopped me at 120 questions and i missed the last question..



## Crayons (Sep 14, 2018)

this is my second attempt and im very nervous! the first time it stopped me at 78 and i failed. i felt like crap that day but the next day i was back at it with those books. i studied every day for 3 weeks and i felt very confident but sure enough that test kicked my butt. now i wait with just my thoughts. I cant help but to think maybe this is not for me... any advice? why cant i retain any of this info ((


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 14, 2018)

You will find out tomorrow.  I felt like I failed when I took it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2018)

I think everybody thinks they fail. I'm sure you did fine.


----------



## Salty Fox (Sep 17, 2018)

Relax, if you really put in the time to study, I'm sure it went alright. Freaking out about it now isn't going to make you feel any better, my guy.


----------



## Milford34 (Sep 25, 2018)

So, did you pass this time around?


----------



## Jn1232th (Sep 26, 2018)

I felt like I failed to. everyone does. the number the test stops on doesn't mean anything. can be 70 and pass or 140 and pass. I hope you passed! and if not its okay you still got once more to go


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 26, 2018)

when I took the NREMT exam, I knew there were some questions I didn't know, but didn't think it was all that difficult..... But instead of worrying about it and stressing online, I just waited for the results to post.  It's not like anything you do will change the outcome of the test, and it's less than 2 days.... not like you have to get the results mailed to you, which is how I got my first EMT exam results....


----------



## Milford34 (Sep 26, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> when I took the NREMT exam, I knew there were some questions I didn't know, but didn't think it was all that difficult..... But instead of worrying about it and stressing online, I just waited for the results to post.  It's not like anything you do will change the outcome of the test, and it's less than 2 days.... not like you have to get the results mailed to you, which is how I got my first EMT exam results....



This is how i felt, a couple were hard, but didn't feel like it was the hardest thing I've ever done. Organic chemistry was harder IMO. I felt good about the test leaving, and passed my first time at 80 questions. 

I left the test and went to do something else to occupy my mind, found out the next morning. Just don't over stress about it, I went into the test wearing pants with no pockets, had my two id's in a ziplock bag, left everything in my car aside from my car keys and two ID's

Not having to deal with the extra stuff made the whole experience less stressful and i went into the test calm.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 26, 2018)

Milford34 said:


> Organic chemistry was harder IMO.


umm organic chemisty IS much harder.... all those damn chairs and flips and such.... giving me flashbacks to nightmares........

to be honest, I dropped my car off at the mechanic, and asked if they could give me a lift to the testing center (which was like a mile away).  by the time I finished the test, my car still wasn't done.  

For me the NREMT wasn't the culmination of my EMT class, but still something I wanted to accomplish.  I understand the nervousness, but be patient, and don't expect immediate results.  That alone will help you more in your career and life in general than receiving passing results.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 26, 2018)

Crayons said:


> this is my second attempt and im very nervous! the first time it stopped me at 78 and i failed. i felt like crap that day but the next day i was back at it with those books. i studied every day for 3 weeks and i felt very confident but sure enough that test kicked my butt. now i wait with just my thoughts. I cant help but to think maybe this is not for me... any advice? why cant i retain any of this info ((


Sorry i havent been on in a awhile, just been busy CELEBRATING ME PASSING!!!!!!!!!! thank you to all the kind words! it was the best feeling in the world knowing all your hard work paid off!


----------

